# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ازالة قفل ال FRP لجهاز سامسونغ G532g بظغطة زر

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم بدون ملف  كومبنيشن او اي شئ اخر   

> Chimera Mobile Phone Utility version: 14.74.1240 @ ٢٠١٧-٠٨-١٥

  

> Printing phone history   Reset FRP Lock 15/08/2017 07:21:44 م   Reset FRP Lock 12/08/2017 03:38:39 م   Reset FRP Lock 12/08/2017 03:37:47 م   Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock 12/08/2017 01:19:55 م   Reset FRP Lock 12/08/2017 01:19:24 م       [Reset FRP lock started] Selected model: SM-G532G   Checking boot image... Present.   Flashing boot image... Flashing boot image. After reboot, if the boot process get stuck, you can install a stock firmware.   Flashing firmware... Waiting for download mode. Connecting. Reading PIT. Checking firmware compatibility. RP SWREV: B1 K0 S0 The firmware version is compatible. Flashing boot.img Restarting phone. Waiting for device. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone! Waiting for ADB connection. Be patient! Do NOT disconnect the phone!   Processing...   ￼   To avoid any problems caused by the combination boot, please install a stock firmware. To complete FRP Reset goto "Backup and reset" and select "Factory data reset". Succeeded.   Finished successfully. Finished at local time: [٠٨.١٥.١٧ ٢٢:٤٥:٤٦] WorkID: 25170716

----------


## mohamed81

_جزاك الله خير_

----------

